# tacoed my rim



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, turns out homers do break parts... or at least twist them.
I rode popobike today, it was hot, sunny and the sand was really heavy... anyways, we finally start rolling asisted by gravity and I began to gein some serious speed, eveything went well untill a sandspot ate my front tire only to reveal a rock hidden under the sand... wich made my bike come to a complete stop but not me... OTB I went, rolled over the sand and landed a few meters later on the bushes... lucky for me, didnt have a single scratch, my front wheel on the other hand took a serious blow. 
got to straighten it a little untill it was rideable with a rock and finished the ride, however it handled like crap whenever I rode over the smallest ammount of sand (steered to the right, where it was twisted) so I had to take things easy for the rest. 
good ride despite the rim... but now Im gonna have to buy a rim (lucky for me I might go to visit grandma on semana santa)
thinking of a DT swiss 4.1d unless someone suggests something better.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get a DT Swiss 5.10... or a Mavic ex729


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Tacoed rims suck  
Perromtb tacoed his not long ago. Fortunately, it was a 130 pesos araya rim


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Get a DT Swiss 5.10... or a Mavic ex729


DT Swiss 5.1 are great, but I don't know if they will be too big for what I think you're riding, and you're not a heavyweight like me. Also look at DT Swiss 4.2 or Mavix 719 or 819, depending on which tires you want to put on.

I still don't have much ride time on the 5.1, but they're very, very good and strong. I think that the new 4.2 are a very good options if you're not freeriding and are lightweight. The 819 are also very good and haven't got a problem with them. I think that if you're not intrested in UST, you could go for the 719, which I think are pretty much the same, except they're not UST and are a little lighter.

The 5.1 and 729 are wide rims. If you want to mount wide tires, I think they're very good, but if you run narrower tires, go with the 4.2 or 719 or 819.

I read an article on mtbtires.com from Shiggy's site that explain a little bit about the difference between a narrow and a wide rim. I really don't know if I agree or not, but he knows a bit more than me, specially on tires/rims.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm kidding with the 729 Roberto! The 729 is for Extreme Downhill!!!!! The 5.10 is very strong for an allmountain riding...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bummer on the taco, Trip... 

Yeah, the 4.1's or 4.2 will fit your bill pretty good.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Been using the DT 4.1 and till now no problems with them, I think that 5.1's are for more acrobatic/heavy users. As for durability I've had one nasty OTB about two weeks ago on Ajusco and no problems to report.

El Rivas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the 4.1 or the 4.2 should suit me well, built with good new spokes they should last, I dont do anything crazy... yet. 
If its any help I f*c*ed up a mavic 317 with recycled spokes (from MY previous wheels, dt swiss spokes if I recall).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

729 are sh'tty

Kyle Strait used this for the 2005 Red Bull Rampage :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> 729 are sh'tty
> 
> Kyle Strait used this for the 2005 Red Bull Rampage :thumbsup:


Thats soooooo ghey, everyone knows the strogest wheels on earth are monospoke... DUHHHHHHHH


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Yup I share the pain.:sad:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow.. now you can use the rim for your parrot to stand on it


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

you know when I saw this post was on the Mexico board, I thought "tacoed my wheel" meant something completely different


----------

